# Bethak - The Desi Lounge > Love & Relationships >  Love Vs Friendship

## villies

Hey Dtians Hi... how are you all?
wat is love and friendship ? lov and friendship me koi difference hey.? ager hey to kia hey ?

----------


## RAHEN

Hello Villies, i m doing fine...shukar al hamdALLAH..wat abt you?

for sure ther is a difference between love and friendship and its all abt feelings.
we choose our friends by using our judgement, atmosphere do take some part, by knowing what are their likes and dislikes, caring, loyal all according to ones own preference..and after being frnds...with trust u pass on the ladder of friendship...
ppl say friendship is the base of love...but somehow i disagree..the reason being simple there is no reason for love..it is just the believe in love that one carries through out their life...and when u feel it for some one...u will know that...cause he/she can only touch ur heart...they are like a mystery or a puzzle u wana know everything about...who they are?what they like?what their dreams are? etc...and the best thing i like abt the ppl in love is...that they change their bad habits just to live with the one they love..without the other one asking them too...we dont do that in our best of the best friendships..do we?

it is love when u are sure that u cannot live without that person(usually ppl feel it when the other person is leaving)...it is frndship when u r sure u can always be yourself with them...

----------


## dsjeya

friendship with opposite sex is camouflage for love

----------


## lenusmaria

love means 50% sex and 50% love then friendship means 100% true love thats it.

----------


## ahsaanbhat

*love*

any girl cute ^ and simple what to gel with smooth and sobber guy

----------


## ahsaanbhat

hi 
asl plzz

----------


## vanputra

chahe dosti ho ya pyar magar har rishte ki buniyad sirf or sirf vishwaas hota hai... agar rishte mein yakin hi nahi hoga to fir wo chahe dosti ho ya pyar... kabhi b nibhaya hi nahi ja sakta... or jahan tak pyar hone ka sawaal hai to pyar kabhi b kisi se bhi pehli hi nazar mein bhi  ho sakta hai magar.. us pyar ko badane ke liye bhi dosti hi sabse pehla kadam hogi, to bina dosti k pyar nahi ho sakta... or yakin har rishte mein jaroori hai... :Smile:

----------


## sjhon

I love you doesnt only mean loving someone because you like someone, but for friends, its the way to show concern and how much you care.
-----------------
pua bootcamp

----------


## phunsukh27

I think there is little line between love and friendship, If you have feeling for some one then it calls love and if you can do anything for someone it calls friendship...  :Smile:

----------


## nilesh111

Difference hai ki nahi but its friendship all the way

----------


## addison146

Relationship may be many types its all depends on your own think .which type do you like ,
Good Relations......

doesn't need any promises any terms or conditions


it just need two wonderful people

one sweet like me ...:-)

one Cool like u;-)

----------


## charlikl

Hi ! I think this two words have equal importance. If there is friendship than there must be Love. But the Love has many ways like if you are Boy and a Girl than it can be love or not. It can be a love of Best Friends. So it depends upon circumstances.

----------

